# I know this is a router forum but,



## ExpressEN1 (Jul 13, 2013)

I know this is a router forum. While I am still learning how to set-up and use my router, I just wanted to share my first piece of furniture. I did use a router (a little). The drawer has three rabbits (LOL). Feel free to render honest critisism if necessary.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Great job, Warren! Danni should be proud of this piece of workmanship. First piece? Yeah, sure...


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I would give you an A for the workmanship and 2 As for the design.


----------



## ExpressEN1 (Jul 13, 2013)

curiousgeorge said:


> Great job, Warren! Danni should be proud of this piece of workmanship. First piece? Yeah, sure...


Thanks George. This is for the 4 year old grand daughter and yes, this is my first piece of furniture. It has several flaws but, I know what they are and hopefully I won't make the same ones again.


----------



## ExpressEN1 (Jul 13, 2013)

Thank you chuck. The idea was not mine though. It came from a pictire I seen.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Warren 
In the eyes of a 4 year old granddaughter it is perfect ( thanks grandpa)


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

You have made someone special very happy....


----------



## A World of Wood (Apr 8, 2012)

Great Job!!!!!!!!


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

Great job she will pass it down to her kids.


----------



## MartinW (Jun 26, 2013)

I like it, Warren

and so does our little pinky-twinky-glitter princess (4 years old, too).
Surely gives another tweak to some of the projects, she put on my list.... 

Martin


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Warren, that is absolutely adorable! Any little girl would just love it! I see you used stencil for the name... If you make another, I have a suggestion for the monograming if you're interested. msg me if you are 

Oh my gosh I can't get over how adorable that is! My daughter would have loved to have something like that when she was little! Your granddaughter is a *very* lucky girl!!!


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Warren, let me first welcome you to the Router Forums. Also, I think what you have built for Danni is super-nice! Take it from a guy with 3- daughters, 7- granddaughters and 2- great granddaughters when I say she will be most pleased! That is a beautiful build and it appears your (or her?) choice of colors is very nice as well.

Over the years, I have built so many "wooden items" for my descendants that it seems it would fill a warehouse. With kids and homemade gifts for them - it will be something that is long remembered and even possibly passed-down through generations beyond.

*I offer no criticism*. I do have a suggestion for your consideration; however, and it will be your call if this needs to be done... *occasionally* a child will snag clothing or pajamas on something that is permanent and atop of a vertical project such as this while reaching for something within your "castle structure". In many cases, this will pose no problem, but there have been cases where a little one reaches-up on their "tip-toes" and inadvertantly overturns the shelf on top of themselves. Situations that potentially have this unfortunate propensity are: light low loading with heavy top loading; carpet nail strips can cause something like this to lean forward slightly; and storage of items high that may get entangled within the structure or something heavy.

I've been laughed-at on several occasions when someone may notice "tie-backs" that I have installed behind furniture for the younger generations. I know of a couple of incidents where items similar to this, or even standard bookcases; have been accidentally over-turned onto a small child. I recommend tie-backs and on several occasions I've used heavy gauge 1/4" mesh "hardware cloth" with some strategically placed wood screws into the furniture piece's back and into a couple of wall studs. 

Good luck, and again - your creation is beautiful!
Otis Guillebeau from Auburn, Georgia


----------



## Daikusan (Apr 12, 2013)

mgmine said:


> Great job she will pass it down to her kids.


I agree with Art, that art work is worthy of passing onto the next generation


----------



## bdusten (Mar 22, 2013)

Looks Amazing I can't believe it's your first piece though.


----------



## ExpressEN1 (Jul 13, 2013)

Thank you one and all. Otis, I agree with the tip hazard problem and I am going to address that once the book shelf is moved to its new home. Very good advice. I have another one to build. Same book case except it will transition into a 16 x 16 x 36 toy box for a base instead of a drawer. It will also include two concealed anchors. I am glad to hear some other young ladies approve of it as well. Sorry if I added to any bodies build list.


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Children are so much fun! You are quite welcome and I hope this advice prevents the loss of front teeth or other bodyparts from children everywhere!

In addition to 7- Grand Daughters, we also have 6- Grand Sons. _The middle 4 are all brothers - with no girls in between their ages!_ *Those four are dangerous!* I locked them in a room with an anvil (200 lbs.) and a 12 oz. rubber hammer and 3- lightweight rubber bands and a toy screwdriver. In 4 minutes and 32 seconds, the anvil was a 172 lb. pile of iron filings and the other items were all gone, except for there was what looked like the end of the the rubber hammer's handle!

After being released from the (4 mins, 32 secs) sequestration, all four said in unison, "I'm hungry!" In our homes, a 2- liter drink lasts 14.2 nanoseconds!

Otis Guillebeau from Auburn, Georgia (I get handed honey-do's from umpteen directions!)


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Ya know Otis, you have a very valid point!

My thought would be molly bolts, and hide the holes with plugs.

Barb


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Barb my friend, Confuscious said, "Two holes in drywall better than disabled grandchild"!


----------



## Daikusan (Apr 12, 2013)

*Earthquake addition*



OPG3 said:


> Barb my friend, Confuscious said, "Two holes in drywall better than disabled grandchild"!


And very easy to cover up when the screws come out. White toothpaste does wonders for covering up screw/nail holes in walls. I would add your safety advice to everyone in earthquake territory, *fasten it to the wall*. Earthquakes have a tendency to topple things.

Everything in my house is fastened to the walls with drywall screws excepting the piano, sofa and tables. 70% of my books were on the floor two years ago when the BIG one hit; the bookshelves didn’t move; however, the piano moved two feet from the wall. 

The one thing that made the biggest mess was my screws and parts stored in coffee tins. All 50 or so of them ended on the floor in my shed.  I have yet to sort everything out. Which reminds me, I need to buy thin bungee cords to strap them in.


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

bdusten said:


> Looks Amazing I can't believe it's your first piece though.


Hi, Warren.
I agree with him. What will you do when you can handle your router in a better way?


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Warren,

Great project! I know she will love it.

Your skills will grow as you make more and more furniture for the family and friends. At times you will amaze yourself how professional they look. You are on the right track.

Work Safe, Have Fun, Cut Some Wood,


----------



## jamesamd (Jul 21, 2011)

Very nice job Warren!!!
No stopping Ya now


----------



## ExpressEN1 (Jul 13, 2013)

Well, the Castle book case was a hit with the grand daughter. Hmmm what's next?


----------

